# MS6541 ver.2.1 directories



## xabardou

Hello,

I'm trying to resintall in a new PC a mother board intel MS6541 ver2.1 that comes from a desktop Compaq EVO 310 and I'm looking for the plan/directories of this mother board to make sure to fix the different cables at the right place.

Could someone send me an internet link or a file with the plan/directories of this mother board?

thanks
Xavier


----------



## CTSNKY

Start with the Compaq/HP Support site:

http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html

The Intel info is for the chipset. The motherboard model would be different. You probably see it when the PC first boots up....(example LV7MM3, PC4800, etc.).

Find the true manufacturer/model and finding the manual is a breeze.


----------



## xabardou

*details on the board*

thanks for your reply,

However, the issue is that I'm looking for the plan/directories of this mother board to be able to install it. As of now, I can't run the computer.

all the infos that are on the board are as follow. Does any of these infos relate to the name of the board?

SP#323003-001 P6882019VOKEYZ AS # 287579-103
DG#MS6541I1 Product of China REV 01 

thanks
Xavier


----------



## CTSNKY

I clearly understand what you are looking for, I do not believe you are following me.

This information you have provided is not pertinent to identifying what the model and manufacturer of your motherboard truly is. With this information, a technical manual can be located for you to proceed with the task.


It will also help to identify which of these choices from the support web site would apply to your unit:

Compaq Evo D310 Desktop 
» Compaq Evo D310 Desktop

Compaq Evo D310 Micro-desktop 
» Compaq Evo D310 Micro-desktop

Compaq Evo D310 microtower 
» Compaq Evo D310 Microtower

Compaq Evo D310 Slim Tower 
» Compaq Evo D310 Slim Tower

Compaq Evo D310v Microtower 
» Compaq Evo D310v Microtower 


Have you looked there yet? If you know the answer to this question, you can "walk down" to the tech manuals online for that model.


----------



## xabardou

*more details*

thanks for your quick reply,

the computer from which I took the card is definitely a compaq evo D310 desktop

I went through this web site and I downloaded the troubleshoot manual but there is nothing specific about the mother card and I did'nt manage to find the info I was looking for on this web site.

do you have an other idea where I could find what I need?

thanks
Xavier


----------



## CTSNKY

The Evo 310 is not specifically called out, but I would imagine the 300 is similar enough for your needs. 

Try this link for more info: http://mobokive.dyndns.org/Archive/Compaq/Evo/


----------



## xabardou

Thanks again for your reply.

I did find on this web site a plan of a mother board which is almost the same than the one I have. However, this plan is not detailled enough.

Indeed, what I need is to understand how the different cables that link the front of the computer (start button, reset button, etc) to the mother board get connected to the different contacts of the J28 connector.

Do you have any idea where I can find a detailled plan of this J28 connector or where I can find a chart that explains the relation between the codes on the cables and the codes of the differents contacts of the J28 connectors?

thanks
Xavier


----------



## Xedos

Only thing I know for sure its a MSI board just like the one
in this link -> http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=316

Maybe this helps.
I got the same board but did not tested it yet.
Only found out that pin 6+8 are power on/off.


----------



## THINES PIRIYAN

FREE DOWNLOAD intel foxconn motherboard drivers N 1996 MS-6541 VER 2.1


----------



## wompai

I've got the same motherboard, and I didn't knew the plugs for the on/off button, and LED's either. I recommend you to use the original computer-case, because in the original case the plugs are connected together in one big plug.

I solved the problem that way, hope it helps you to...


----------



## head_space

I found this after a bit of Googling. No guarantee it's correct, although I don't think connecting the front panel incorrectly is likely to hurt much. I often do it, even when I know what the pin numbers are. ;-)

HDD LED, pins 1 & 3
Power LED, pins 2 & 4
Power Switch, pins 6 & 8
Reset Switch, pins 5 & 7


----------



## shotgn

please do not reopen an old thread, if you need assistance please start a new one...thanks


----------

